# Happy Thanksgiving, Electricians!



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Meter socket turkey... nature's deadliest bird.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Peace on earth.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm happy & thankful , may you all be as well...:thumbup:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Gobble gobble!


Thanks Miss Milbank. We just got done installing a very nice twin Milbank bypass meter enclosure. Great products. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

